# Manchester area next week (26th-30th May)



## DannyOT (May 22, 2015)

Anybody fancy a round some time next week? I've got a couple of days off before starting a new job and fancy playing as much golf as physically possible. If anybody fancies hacking it around with me, give me a shout.


----------



## davemc1 (May 22, 2015)

I'm good for a Tuesday or Wednesday twilight 5ish. Understand if you get a better offer time wise. Just let me no whenever. Cheers


----------



## DannyOT (May 22, 2015)

Tuesday or Wednesday is good for me, any particular course you fancy? I'm not currently a member anywhere so I'm quite happy to play anywhere. If anybody else around these parts fancy hosting it may be a good shout.


----------



## huds1475 (May 22, 2015)

I _might_ be able to swing something at my place around 5ish. 

Need 24 hrs to work on Mrs H...


----------



## Birchy (May 22, 2015)

Tuesday at 5ish looks great for me at the moment.

My course has got a match on so thats a no go though.


----------



## thepodgster (May 23, 2015)

I'd be happy to host at Eccleston Park, L35 4PG on any of the late afternoons / evenings next week or more than happy to meet somewhere else towards Manchester direction.

Danny you could play Huds1475 place on one night and my gaff another and anyone else is welcome.


----------



## DannyOT (May 23, 2015)

Huds, I would definitely be up for a mini meet at your place. Failing that, Heaton Park is a nice muni to rock up and play if anyone fancies that.

Thepodgster, I could be up for travelling down to the wrong side of the East lancs at some point next week. I will have to work on convincing the missus that there's a very good reason why even though I've had all day to play golf whilst off work, that I keep deciding to start a round just as she's getting in from work.


----------



## davemc1 (May 25, 2015)

Hi fellas, (mainly Craig) is this a goer? I could do with knowing days and times.

much love


----------



## huds1475 (May 25, 2015)

Not good for me this week now.  Checked my calendar and am in Blackpool Tuesday & Thursday. Even worse can't host Weds as blocked out for midweek Stableford comp. 

Apologies 

Are you doing one-eyed posting at 3 am again Dave ? ?!!


----------



## DannyOT (May 25, 2015)

I'm still up for a round Dave. Any day this week is good for me. Can do Heaton Park or something nearer you.


----------



## davemc1 (May 25, 2015)

Yeah I'm still up for a round. Wednesday is best for me. I'm open to offers, either we could take up Podges offer or elsewhere, really not fussed mate :thup:


you can't beat a bit of late night drunken posting Craig, I remember this one though :cheers:


----------



## thepodgster (May 25, 2015)

More than happy with Wednesday to either host at Eccleston Park or travel - if travelling will have to see what is in the work diary and what time I can get away.

Shall wait for you both to confirm what you prefer


----------



## Karl102 (May 25, 2015)

Just throwing it out there, I can host at Lymm at about 8-9am. Have to be away by 12-1.... Or happy to play anywhere pretty local....


----------



## thepodgster (May 25, 2015)

What days are you able to do this for big guy? Could look at getting the wolf out to play - always a giggle!

Then again if you have to be away for 1pm.................


----------



## Karl102 (May 25, 2015)

Could only really do tomorrow night or Wednesday morning pal...


----------



## thepodgster (May 25, 2015)

Can't do either of them really :-(


----------



## DannyOT (May 25, 2015)

Eccleston Park Wednesday evening sounds good to me. Only 40 mins away from me according to google maps.


----------



## davemc1 (May 25, 2015)

DannyOT said:



			Eccleston Park Wednesday evening sounds good to me. Only 40 mins away from me according to google maps.
		
Click to expand...

Yep good for me too. It's a date then, alls we need is a time. Anytime after 5 preferable


----------



## thepodgster (May 26, 2015)

davemc1 said:



			Yep good for me too. It's a date then, alls we need is a time. Anytime after 5 preferable
		
Click to expand...

How does 5.01pm sound????

I shall ring the club today, book a T Time and let you both know on here


----------



## thepodgster (May 26, 2015)

davemc1 said:



			Yep good for me too. It's a date then, alls we need is a time. Anytime after 5 preferable
		
Click to expand...

Ok guys, all booked. 5.12pm suitable????

Any issues give me a call on 07985407875.


----------



## DannyOT (May 26, 2015)

Suits me fine. Will probably be there early as will set off early in case traffic is bad.


----------



## thepodgster (May 26, 2015)

DannyOT said:



			Suits me fine. Will probably be there early as will set off early in case traffic is bad.
		
Click to expand...

Danny - no worries. Let me know roughly what time you are likely to arrive and I shall make sure I am there.

Dave - you still playing? What's your likely eta?


----------



## davemc1 (May 26, 2015)

Yeah mate that's good for me. I'll be leaving Crosby between 4-4.15, sat nav says 35 mins, so should be there for 5 at the latest mate. Thanks for this :thup:


----------



## DannyOT (May 27, 2015)

If I set off at 3:15, I imagine I will be there for around 4-4:15 if traffic is calm.


----------



## thepodgster (Jun 8, 2015)

Danny, Dave - if you fancy this Wednesday. Very little wind (4/6mph) and plenty of sun around 18 degrees????????


----------



## DannyOT (Jun 8, 2015)

thepodgster said:



			Danny, Dave - if you fancy this Wednesday. Very little wind (4/6mph) and plenty of sun around 18 degrees????????
		
Click to expand...

I'd love to but the very earliest I would be able to get there is 6pm and that depends entirely on m62 traffic.

Can do one day this weekend if you fancy it, anytime is good then.


----------



## davemc1 (Jun 8, 2015)

6 works for me as well. Later the better really


----------



## thepodgster (Jun 8, 2015)

Ok, Thinking about it maybe not an option then to get the whole lot in an knowing what M62 traffic is like at that hour.

Weekend doesn't work for me this time round.

Let me know what other dates suit either this week or next


----------

